# Dikhololo Maintenance Fee Payment



## jojotravel

Is anyone else still having problems making their maintenance fee payment?  I e-mailed "fin@dikhololo.co.za" on 4/19, and "judy@dikhololo.co.za" on 4/26, and "contact-us@dihololo.co.za" on 5/6.

To date I have still not received a response on whether or not they received my e-mail containing my payment information.  How would it come across on your cc statement?  I have a $298.70 "financial institution" charge dated 5/4, might that be it?

No week has been deposited into my RCI account yet. . . .  and I have never had problems in the past getting this taken care of.


----------



## Carolinian

It should not show as a financial institution.  That designation would raise concerns of being treated as a cash advance, which I have heard has happened at another SA timeshare but have never heard of it at Dik.  A cash advance designation means extra fees and interest.  Many travel agencies in the country I work in have a bad habit of charging airline ticket purchases as ''cash advances'' to avoid fees to themselves and put fees on the customer instead.


----------



## sylvia

I sent my deposit email to judy@dikhololo.co.za on April 12.  The charge to my credit card was posted on April 18 and was listed as:
M*DIKHOLOLO FINANSIES BRITS ZA.

What is REALLY irking me is that all of my 1 bedroom Dik and Sudwala units were valued at 13 and this brand new deposit is only 11.  What happened in just these few months???  And why so low when I deposited way ahead of time???  grrr.


----------



## Carolinian

I have not heard of Dik putting these charges in as a cash advance, and it really is not that important what they call it as long as your credit card company did not treat it as a cash advance.  Dik flexi weeks have different values, and you may have been assigned one of lower value.

BTW, the rand has been in a slight retreat on the forex markets of late.


----------



## shar

I still have not had mine charged or deposit made since end of March. Emailed several times and one person says to contract someone else, but they do not respond. Strange that they do not want my money.

Anyone else having this problem still?

Shar


----------



## tonigirl3

Carolinian said:


> I have not heard of Dik putting these charges in as a cash advance, and it really is not that important what they call it as long as your credit card company did not treat it as a cash advance.  Dik flexi weeks have different values, and you may have been assigned one of lower value.
> 
> BTW, the rand has been in a slight retreat on the forex markets of late.



I am so relieved to find I was not the only one with the problem of being charged cash advance fees when I paid my maintenance. Something pretty evil is going on at Dikhololo. Credit card company said this is coded as a financial institution. I was charged a total of approx. $80-90 for 1 month in fees. Fought this and put in many hours and finally got c.c. to take it off. However Dikhololo claimed they had never heard of this and no one else had this problem. Now I am worried about paying my 2012 fees.


----------



## EWSteyn

tonigirl3 said:


> Something pretty evil is going on at Dikhololo.



Nonsense!!! Dikhololo does thousands of credit card payments, and if we assume that the fault is at Dikhololo (which I dont think) and you can only give two examples of where it is wrongly coded, then they are doing a pretty awesome job! Also, why would your credit card company pay you back if it is not their fault?


----------



## Mimi39

I've always paid my maintainance fee through the Mount Amanzi website, the transaction was handled promptly with no problems.  Today I tried to do this and there is no longer a link on their website for paying fees.  What's up with that? Since people have experienced so many problems paying what method should I use?


----------



## Carolinian

One thing that is very annoying about processing at many SA resorts is that they often dawdle in getting it done.  You send them the info to process a payment while there is a good exchange rate, and they take several weeks to get it done, and then the exchange rate is not so good.


----------



## MuranoJo

In my experience, Sudwala is very quick and efficient.  Send an email confirming credit card # they have on file (last 4 digits), and it's in your RCI account pronto. I love dealing with them.


----------



## Carolinian

Processing my credit card while exxhange rates are favorable is more important to me than getting the deposit into an exchange company quickly.  I hope Sudwala is just as efficient at that aspect.


----------



## MuranoJo

Carolinian,
Honestly, I haven't used the stopwatch on them , but I think in the past it's been only a day or two. 
I can understand your comment--heck, I was here shouting about the exchange rate being up to 8.26 I think, and now it's just above 8 and appears to be going down quickly.

Hope someone grabbed it at that time (and their resort put it through immediately).


----------



## Gophesjo

*arrgghh*

I sent a payment instruction when the rate was over 8.5, and did not hear back from Sudwala.  My card was not charged, so I sent another instruction saying Don't!  I heard back from Niky saying ISP service problems caused the first email not to reach them.  She as such, did not hit my card, but at least, she didn't hit it at sub-eight, either.  I personally think it will be back close to 8.5 again soon, unless Merkel and Sarkozy pull a rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## MuranoJo

Great attitude.    Yes, I'm sure it will creep back up, and next time I'm going to jump on it and pre-pay 2013 I think.  No major risk, if it goes down I get a credit to apply to the next year, if it goes up from their estimate, they just bill me the difference.


----------



## Gophesjo

Over 8.30 to 1 at this afternoon's close.  Probably time to pop on payment of my 2013 estimated MF's.


----------



## MuranoJo

Watching--I just get the automated exchange rate notices daily, so you must be on an earlier schedule.  Your postings always are a bit higher than what I see later in the day.  I am ready to pounce...


----------



## Gophesjo

I just watch the Yahoo Finance page's currency converter - 5 minutes ago it was at 8.395...


----------



## Gophesjo

Just sent the email - hope they get it this time... Looks like the rate will be 8.5 or close if they get the email right away.


----------



## MuranoJo

I just saw a notice of about 8.35.  Too much going on to do it tonight, but I'm with you--I'll get it in and hope it catches the upward drift before coming back down.  Congrats!


----------



## Gophesjo

Just got confirmation from the resort that they charged my card this morning.  Now to see how the credit card provider calculates the exchange...


----------

